
HTML Parser – Flat HTML to Pug, Jinja2 and Blade Templates - devSm0ke
https://github.com/app-generator/html-parser
======
orf
I wonder how many people just upvoted this based on the keywords in the title.

Because... the github repo is empty. There's a readme and a license file, it
was created 9 hours ago, has a bunch of typos, and contains as many references
as possible to "AppSeed".

To confuse matters more, the "cutting edge html parser" link (what???) links
back to this seemingly empty repo.

------
devSm0ke
Sorry for the typos. I will update the readme. I was working on the tool for
more than 1 year. A short demo here:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CnO1AozqyPA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CnO1AozqyPA)

------
hrbf
Using a GitHub repo as a marketing platform for a paid service asking
$159/month. Great work. Not.

------
heyalexej
Great work! A readme with a link to a landing page linking back to the readme.

~~~
barnabask
All of the app-generator repos are the same, as far as I can tell:
[https://github.com/app-generator](https://github.com/app-generator)

What gives?

~~~
devSm0ke
This DEMO shows more:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CnO1AozqyPA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CnO1AozqyPA)

I'm working on this for more than 1 year

~~~
heyalexej
What's the purpose of this submission though?

~~~
devSm0ke
I mean the work behind, is more than a slim readme. Still testing & improving
the tool. When I have something usable, I will commit the sources.

